# تحضير حمض النيتريك



## مصرية طموحة (2 فبراير 2013)

بشمهندسين لو سمحتم حضراتكم متعرفوش اي معلومات عن اقتصاديات وتكلفة تحضير حمض النيتريك بطريقة حرق النشادر و كمان اقتصاديات تحضير نترات الصوديوم في الصناعة او تدلوني على حد ممكن يساعدني
أو ممكن تدلونيعلى كتب أقرأها او أبحاث عربي او انجليزي


----------



## Abdo Essam (2 فبراير 2013)

*لعل هذا الملف يفيدكم إن شاء الله
Acide nitrique Up.BY ABDO ESSAM

للأسف ، المادة العلمية الخاصة بموضوعكم شحيحة جدا على النت ، والملف السابق بالكاد عثرت عليه باللغة الفرنسية
**تحضير حمض النيتريك بطريقة حرق النشادر

*


----------



## المتوحش الكاسر (9 أكتوبر 2013)

يحضر الحمض النتريك اضف حمض الكبريك (اسيد البطاريات تبع السيارات) الي نترات البتاسيوم او نترات الصوديوم او نترات اليوريا عن طريق التقطير الناتج هو حمض النتريك


----------

